# Just bought HTC P3400i... Attemtping a Review



## IronManForever (Oct 10, 2008)

*img525.imageshack.us/img525/7595/feaa2365a7464e89bb89f04vi4.jpg

Hello Guys. I bought HTC P3400i (The Windows Mobile 6.1 Version) yesterday. *Correction*; it has Windows Mobile 6.0 Professional.
Got it at 10,400  in Siliguri, GL. 
The price is much higher(but hell, I dont care). 
Partly due to Dollar getting stronger, partly due to my lack of bargaining skills, partly because I didnt now the regular price, partly because Siliguri is remote compared to bigger cities, and also because I bought it yesterday (due to bijayadashami, many shops were closed, only few open). The shopkeeper also said that the 'i' version is expensive.

I wanna ask one thing, is the price of HTC P3400 and HTC P3400i same?
The former has WM 5; whereas the latter has WM 6.1. 

Sorry but I won't be able to post pics as I dont have a spare camera/camera-phone right now.

*img.gsmarena.com/vv/pics/htc/htc-p3400_00.jpg
Anyways, the review, here we go... 

*Standard Package*:
1. Handset
2. Headset
3. Charger
4. Data-Cable
5. Carry Pouch
6. Protective Sticker
7. User Manual
8. Quick Start Guide
9. A CD containing ActiveSync 4.5 for XP.
10. A CD containing firmware flashing/backup tools. *Correction*; it has Sprite Backup Itulity and SpB GPRS Monitor. No firmware flashing/backup software.
11. And of course, styluses; 2 of them.

*Looks*
The first thing one notices are the looks; and let me tell you I hated this handset when I looked its pictures on the web. But I was surprised that It looks pretty good when you have it in front of your eye in real. 

*Touchscreen*
The Touchscreen is responsive in most cases. But the stylus is not comfortable enough for my tastes. I am currently using an ink-finished-pen with a big tip; this is much better for navigation as well as writing on-screen.

*UI*
The UI is a bit erratic. It isnt slow at all times but sometimes slows down erratically for unknown reasons, a firmware flash may fix it.*Correction*; I did not end the background apps when not using them(at default setup, it aint easy and as I said I used WM for first time). Once I learned it; the erratic-ness has gone. Still the overall speed is not anything to talk home about. It is somewhat slow.
RAM usage is high at default setup with no programs running. Very less free RAM left at startup, just 33%. (Is windows sluggish in every patform?)
Also I think WM 6.1 is probably too heavy for the _TI OMAP 201 MHz dual core and 64MB of DDR SDRAM_. But the UI is user friendly and good. I just hope if it was a bit more finger-friendly.

Sidenote: Yeah I know one can flash it with custom firmware made by the excellent XDA Devs and the device will become much more responsive. But I am using the default ROM and plan to use it till the warranty period. A little-bit of lag here or there wont trouble me much.

The Today screen is awesome and adds a lot of functionality to the phone. (Is it the same is all new WM phones or just HTC? I think its only HTC?)

*Camera*
Camera is just okay. For viewing pics on phone or posting to blogs. Just for emergency uses . Despite the 2MP sensor, quality is not much better than my age old Nokia 6600's VGA camera.

And its painfully slow. Video capture is handicapped at QCIF resolution.
But then again, PDAs were not exactly meant for such things; for those purposes, we have other phones like ZN5, N82 and Cybershot series. Fair enough.

*Music*
Music quality through the single speaker on the phone is fair for soft numbers, it just isnt the thing for heavy metal stuff. But loudness, my my, I didnt expect a PDA to be so loud. Not that its very loud, but its much more than what I expected. The Treble is more emphasesed through the external speaker as is the case with many mobiles. 

Music quality through the provided headphones coupled with the Audio Booster is good for a PDA, but the mids are over-emphasised as I feel; didnt test it with songs other than Metallica-Nothing Else Matters. 
The HTC Audio Manager/Audio Booster application in it provides a 10-band equaliser, which if tuned to one's needs, makes it a full fledged music player. Format support is good with all the regulars covered. 

But I seriously hate the propietary jack. A 2.5 mm jack would have been tolerated. I am an earphone-buster and this one would last only 2-3 months. A replacement would therfore be expensive due to the propietary jack. Though, we can buy expensions which plug into the phones jack and provide us with 3.5mm jack. I dunno where I'll find it though.

*Productivity*
The phone allows creating, viewing and editing Word and Excel files. Viewing Powerpoint files is supported but it is sluggish. I was surprised to see support for Office 2007 File formats.  The Adobe PDF reader makes an appearance here as well. But for all practical purposes, it aint that usable becaus of the slow processor.

As with any other WM device; PIM functions are well covered. One thing is; if the device is off, it wont turn on at the alarm time automatically. A minor glitch for many but not for me as I keep my mobile off when I am not using it.

Couldnt Check browsing speed, rendering by the default browser as my operator does not have configuration setting for this one and I have still to figure out how to do it manually.

*Games*
Bundled games are Solitare and Bubble Breaker. Bubble breaker is a nice one but I seldom win in it. My 11 yr old sister instantly liked it. 
Good old solitaire is a good game but in this one the cards dont look nice.
One can of course install more games as it supports JAVA as well as the WM apps.


*Conclusion*
Well well, I definitely am in love with this device. Perhaps because its my first experience with Wimdows Mobile. I have used Symbian 7.1, Symbian 9.0 previously in my smartphones. There are differences but I have adapted to them in a short duration of 1 day. 

If you are thinking about buying this one, don't hesitate. Its from HTC which AFAIK is one of the best WM dvice manufacturer. Its affordable and mainstream. I have talked alot about things that it misses but theres alot that packed up in it. 
It has a slow processor and 64 MB RAM which is low for such a heavy OS(of course, it has such a low price to compensate; what more can you expect?), but you can flash it with custom ROM and you wont feel any slowdown. 
The HTC Touch lacks alot at the price point at which it sell compared to this one. The only thing HTC Touch has over this is WiFi, a bit remodelled UI and a Gfx Chip to support the new UI. But WiFi is not yet important for most as WiFi Hotpots are lacking. And the GFX processor wont add up to anything as it is used by the Touch's UI which is not present in P3400i. 

So.... close your eyes and buy this phone. And then help me find good apps for this one... 

Regards,
IronMan.


PS:

This is my first attempt to write a review. I ask apologies for any mistake committed by me in the review or any wrong information.
Also, photos could have been posted. But I dont have a spare camera or camera phone with me right now; maybe later I'll post some pics. 

_If you want cheaper WindowsMobile eperience; go for i-Mate JAQ. Availability maybe as issue as it is old. Has the same processor. Also it has touchscreen+QWERTY at a price point of around 6500 IRs. It lacks a camera though but has all necessary mainstram communication options and WM5 which can be updated to WM6.1 with custom ROM._


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 10, 2008)

although it was ur 1st review (as the title says) but i really loved every bit of it.. 

and, yes sum pics (already read tat u dont hv a spare cam) wud do alot good to this review.. 
----------------

Btw, *Check out my FIFA 09 review* in the review section too.. hope u will comment sumthing on the review.. (ahem.. i mean on the game) 
------------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## Edge-of-chaos (Oct 10, 2008)

Is Jasjar still available? if so, could you help me with its price!


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 11, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> although it was ur 1st review (as the title says) but i really loved every bit of it..
> 
> and, yes sum pics (already read tat u dont hv a spare cam) wud do alot good to this review..


Thanks. Yeah, pictures could have gone a long way. But my dad has taken the camera with him (Sony W110 bought recently) and I am left with the analog camera only.


----------



## iMav (Oct 11, 2008)

Nice review, images would help, you could have taken some from HTC's site itself.


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 11, 2008)

^^ Good Idea.


----------



## rockthegod (Oct 11, 2008)

@IronManForever: If you love to play free games, you can download the SuperArcadePack cab from xda-devs .. It is a compilation of a bunch of addictive free arcade games like PacMan etc etc.... and you can FLASh it with custom roms.... by the way, the TouchFlo2D interface from Opal has been successfully ported to other devices by herg and it runs sleek and uber-smooth on my Tilt !!!! You can give it a try albeit on a custom ROM.


----------



## krates (Oct 11, 2008)

well the phone is great for the price range between install coreplayer in it i watch movies on my bhaiya P3400 and install that *** game don't remember but it was a car racing game which i loved to play with P3400..


----------



## x3060 (Oct 12, 2008)

tcpmp, is a much better alternative to coreplayer. and yes, custom mod makes a lot of diff.

well i love AOE on my phone..


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 12, 2008)

rockthegod said:
			
		

> @IronManForever: If you love to play free games, you can download the SuperArcadePack cab from xda-devs .. It is a compilation of a bunch of addictive free arcade games like PacMan etc etc.... and you can FLASh it with custom roms.... by the way, the TouchFlo2D interface from Opal has been successfully ported to other devices by herg and it runs sleek and uber-smooth on my Tilt !!!! You can give it a try albeit on a custom ROM.


Thank you. I do enjoy old-skool arcade games but I thought that this device can run small 3d games; isnt it? I would love to have a 3d car racing game, a RTS game, a RPG game and a FPS/TPS game. Also, Id love some 2d/3d adventure game. (not JAVA ones, there are plenty of them) Any help here?

The specs are;
1. *Processor* : The very common TI OMAP 850 @ 201 MHz which I will OC to around 240 shortly (a safe limit for this one and surprisingly tremendous increase in performance). 
2. *RAM* : 64 MB DDR SDRAM .. Heres where I'm not happy as there is barely any RAM left (21MB) when the device starts. And thats w/o a single app installed. 

Guys;
When I go to Start => Settings => System => Memory
It says : 

Total = 43.27.. (outer package/manual and GSMArena tell its 64 MB )
In use = 21.90
Free = 21.37

Why is the total RAM less?

@x3060.. you mean AOE? Age of empires? Is it available for free?


----------



## x3060 (Oct 14, 2008)

not for free, are you kidding, use google  .
try this for alarm

*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=422362

go here for everything

*forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=260&page=2&order=desc


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 15, 2008)

^^ Thank you. But its one hell of a thing to search in the xda-devs forum for the right thing. I wonder how you do it. 

Could you please tell me something about the RAM. How much RAM is free in your P3400 at startup? Is the total RAM mentioned in the *Memory* inside settings exactly 64 MB?

Regards,
IronMan.


----------



## x3060 (Oct 15, 2008)

i currently have 
40.44 mb as total mem, thats understandable , as some is reserved for system use. much like on board graphics.
in use :17.62
free:22.81
as i have apps installed.

generally when moded heavily, you will be free getting a storage mem of 35 mb....


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Oct 15, 2008)

hi want to buy htc Vox S710 it worth to bye this phone 
also tell me if i install antivirus on it how much  ram get used ?
also tell me windows mobile support only 64k  is this get negative impact when viewing movie or high resolution photo ?


----------



## sandeepkochhar (Oct 15, 2008)

@ironman

That was a smashing review..I think you must post it on www.mouthshut.com which has a wider audience than that of Digit...


----------



## x3060 (Oct 15, 2008)

@ankitsagwekar...the phone looks good from the reviews 

*www.pocketnow.com/index.php?a=portal_detail&t=reviews&id=952&p=1

*www.mobiletechreview.com/phones/HTC-S710.htm

i don't have much of an idea about it, see if you can get a hands on from a shop.

and i have not installed any antivirus in my device, i browse safely, so far no probs


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 15, 2008)

x3060 said:
			
		

> generally when moded heavily, you will be free getting a storage mem of 35 mb....


Thats great. Will try sometime. 



			
				ankitsagwekar said:
			
		

> hi want to buy htc Vox S710 it worth to bye this phone


Great phone. I have used it for around 10 mins. Good Speakerphone. QWERTY Keypad. Good enough camera. Small and nice despite inclusion of a full QWERTY keyboard. 
Good Smartphone. Though I feel that Windows Mobile experience is better taken from touchscreen. Just my view. Your choice is good.



			
				ankitsagwekar said:
			
		

> also tell me if i install antivirus on it how much ram get used ?


None AFAIK. Why? Because I'm certain that Background Scanning/Shield is out of the scope for a Mobile phone. RAM will only be needed when you oped the AV and scan your phone.
But IMO you wont need an antivirus. There exist Viruses for Symbian as well but I never used any AnitVirus for the long period of 4 years I used Symbian. 



			
				ankitsagwekar said:
			
		

> also tell me windows mobile support only 64k is this get negative impact when viewing movie or high resolution photo ?


Well, None for the average Joe. If you look keenly by keeping one 64k screen and one 16million screen side-by-side; you will see the difference. BUT when you arew using the phone, you WONT notice any intriguing lack-of-colour thing. And as the screen of mobiles are small; the difference are even less percievable. But it wont mar your experience in any significant way IF you arent skeptic.



			
				sandeepkochhar said:
			
		

> @ironman
> 
> That was a smashing review..I think you must post it on www.mouthshut.com which has a wider audience than that of Digit...


Thanx. Will register there if I get time. 

.
..
...

*Guys*

Am in a problem. I had put a 4-digit PIN number for security on the phone (not the SIM card PIN, please note)(Its just like a security code except for that fact that it has to be a 4-digit number). I had set it to autolock.
But now I have forgotten the PIN.  Silly me.  

After repeated entries and consequent failures; I have given up. The waiting time between each consecutive entry has become 16 minutes and it doubles for every wrong entry.

What do I do? Its the default phone lock system present in all Windows Mobiles.
Got it under here. Start => Settings => Lock ... 

I am really afraid.


----------



## rockthegod (Oct 16, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> Thank you. I do enjoy old-skool arcade games but I thought that this device can run small 3d games; isnt it? I would love to have a 3d car racing game, a RTS game, a RPG game and a FPS/TPS game. Also, Id love some 2d/3d adventure game. (not JAVA ones, there are plenty of them) Any help here?



Actually even today's mobile 3D games are resource intensive and if your phone do have hardware 3D acceleration, then you can run games like Win Mobile Call of Duty, Medal of Honor, NFS etc etc but all those games are not free. You can try out Pocket Quake, Quake 2. The app is free and available on the net but you have to use the Quake map/data PAK files from your desktop version of Quake/Quake 2. Hell even they have a port of Pocket Quake 3, but you definitely need to have a intel 2700 class processor or nVidia Go GPU to run that I suppose. PocketQuake 1 and 2 runs fine and uber-smooth on my Tilt.



IronManForever said:


> Am in a problem. I had put a 4-digit PIN number for security on the phone (not the SIM card PIN, please note)(Its just like a security code except for that fact that it has to be a 4-digit number). I had set it to autolock. But now I have forgotten the PIN.  Silly me.



Hard Reset your phone. You will lose all settings and installed apps and your phone will be good as new. or Else FLASH it with a cooked ROM since luck has provided you with this oportunity....   .. Just Kiddin...

How to do a Hard Reset:
See this:
LINK

Hope this helps....


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 16, 2008)

rockthegod said:
			
		

> Actually even today's mobile 3D games are resource intensive and if your phone do have hardware 3D acceleration, then you can run games like Win Mobile Call of Duty, Medal of Honor, NFS etc etc but all those games are not free. You can try out Pocket Quake, Quake 2. The app is free and available on the net but you have to use the Quake map/data PAK files from your desktop version of Quake/Quake 2. Hell even they have a port of Pocket Quake 3, but you definitely need to have a intel 2700 class processor or nVidia Go GPU to run that I suppose. PocketQuake 1 and 2 runs fine and uber-smooth on my Tilt.


Yeah. I do understand that my phone is not exactly for games. But I'll try the Quakes for sure.



			
				rockthegod said:
			
		

> Hard Reset your phone. You will lose all settings and installed apps and your phone will be good as new. or Else FLASH it with a cooked ROM since luck has provided you with this oportunity....  .. Just Kiddin...
> 
> How to do a Hard Reset:
> See this:
> ...


Oh my god... I dont know how to thank you.  I was so so.. sad. 
I bow to thee... (provided the solution works  )

It maybe a simple thing but as I am new to this...

*TADAAAA*

Its working. I didnt have any important e-mails/SMSs in it. And backups for all softwares were in PC. Thanks to *rockthegod* for that tip.


----------



## x3060 (Oct 16, 2008)

yeah, hard reset works for any s/w problems like windows in pc, ...i saw some pattern lock app for wm, though dont remember much


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 16, 2008)

In the review, IronMan was cursing the WM's slowness and said


> RAM usage is high at default setup with no programs running. Very less free RAM left at startup, just 33%. (Is windows sluggish in every patform?)



well, now (coz of the HARD RESET) i think u better thank WM options/make to help u outta this coz they had this option....  atleast copying this concept from our PCs wat NOT bad at all..  wat say Iron !!


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 16, 2008)

^^ Hah! Noob.


----------



## x3060 (Oct 16, 2008)

@ashu888ashu888.....hard reset equals recovery mode in pc, your mob will be restored to factory settings, that's bad if u have files in your mobs mem than storage card.
in windows , you require a cd not needed in mob, thats all


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 16, 2008)

^^ And above that almost all smartphones/PDAs have a hard reset mode. I just realised. Nothing only peculiar to WM.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 16, 2008)

^^ ooh i see, well not knowing those info.. thanx also thanx to *x3060*


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 17, 2008)

^^ You are welcome.  

*BTW.. Guys*; What about a dedicated Windows Mobile Thread? Applications for Windows Mobile as well as a collection ofl Java apps that work on it. Like, everyone can contribute some good apps; paid or free.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 17, 2008)

^^ 
Yup, sucha thread shud be created in the QnA section say like the  OFFICIAL WINDOWS MOBILE THREAD...


----------



## rockthegod (Oct 17, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> Its working. I didnt have any important e-mails/SMSs in it. And backups for all softwares were in PC. Thanks to *rockthegod* for that tip.



You are most welcome !!! 



IronManForever said:


> What about a dedicated Windows Mobile Thread? Applications for Windows Mobile as well as a collection ofl Java apps that work on it. Like, everyone can contribute some good apps; paid or free.





ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> Yup, sucha thread shud be created in the QnA section say like the  OFFICIAL WINDOWS MOBILE THREAD...



I already created a Ultimate Windows Mobile thread for all quite some time back, but it seems that there are a few Win Mobile users on DIGIT forum.... Check the thread out here:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=97911


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 17, 2008)

^^

yup, already saw it, thanx for that


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 18, 2008)

rockthegod said:
			
		

> I already created a Ultimate Windows Mobile thread for all quite some time back, but it seems that there are a few Win Mobile users on DIGIT forum.... Check the thread out here:
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=97911


Oh. Great. But its a pity that there are so few Windows Mobile users here. 

Anyways. Ill try to compile good and must-know stuff for the HTC Gene (P3400i) section from the XDA_Devs Forum and post here...


----------



## x3060 (Oct 18, 2008)

i have put some in the mobile section...


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 18, 2008)

^^ Could you post links here as well?


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 18, 2008)

damn you rich guys.......... buying new fones and all


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 18, 2008)

^^ 

swear..inface u are richer then me (in terms of PC config and gadgets  ) nokiaE61,xbox and iPod nano !! gr8 !

im still with my nokia 5200 since the past 3 yrs...lol...but hv PSP and PS2


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 18, 2008)

@ KPower Mania => Yeah Yeah. A sub 10k phone and we are rich? Is that signature yours?


----------



## Kenshin (Oct 21, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> Oh. Great. But its a pity that there are so few Windows Mobile users here.
> 
> Anyways. Ill try to compile good and must-know stuff for the HTC Gene (P3400i) section from the XDA_Devs Forum and post here...



I own a 3400, but its the one with the wm5, install resco explorer and photoviewer, the inbuilt viewer is damn slow and takes time to load photos.


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 21, 2008)

^^ Thank you. Mine has WM6. The Inbuilt viewer is fast enough for my tastes. But I'll see if what you said works the same way as you say.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Oct 30, 2008)

hey @ironmanforever...did u try installing TouchFLO on it?...dude, its gr8...install it n plz upload us a vdo of it...


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 30, 2008)

^^ Installing TouchFLO requires one to Flash the ROM which, I'm afraid, I do not want to risk. First letme get bored with the available options. Once the phone ages, then I'll try all that hacking and modding stuff.


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Nov 2, 2008)

don't  even think to upgrade your rom if u have p3400i
or ur phone serial number start from 8
u brick ur phone
currently it xda site don't have any rom for this new model


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 2, 2008)

^^ Thank you for the pointer. But I have read people flashing P3400*i*. Oh, first let me check my serial no. Where is that thing written actually?


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Nov 3, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> ^^ Thank you for the pointer. But I have read people flashing P3400*i*. Oh, first let me check my serial no. Where is that thing written actually?



below battery

look this thread before flashing read this post also


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 3, 2008)

^^ Thanx.
_BTW You bought the HTC Vox S710?_

My S/N as under the battery and on the packaging reads.. July 2008 Manufacture.
*S/N : HT829FW01577 *
*img367.imageshack.us/img367/5005/12400137se6.jpg
First Bar code, then IMEI. Second Bar code, then S/N. Third bar code, then P/N. Whats *P/N*?

So does that mean that my Gene being post March 2008 Gene; cannot be flashed as of yet, and possibly NEVER?


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Nov 5, 2008)

i also has p3400i 
it is possible to flash this new model but it is very risky to do that
some ppl on xda dev has this same phone and successfully upgraded to new rom


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 5, 2008)

^ Do inform me when a safe method comes up. 
This new model has a different SPL as I have heard. But I fail to understand the term *SPL*.

Why exactly flashing this model aint safe till now, whereas older ones can easily be flashed? 

Also, as you have the same; do try *PointUI Home*(free) and *Spb Mobile Shell*(paid. PointUI Home is very addictive.  Spb mobile shell is better in terms of usability though.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 5, 2008)

@ironmanforever: Congrats for a new fone...

Review was neat & tidy.....

@Paranj: U r richie rich dat every body in this forum knows pretty well.... @ least greater than me....

coz i own : obsolete P4 2.4 Ghz,128MB RAM,40GB HDD + Nokia 6030 + Nokia 2310
+ Nokia N82 Black + Bajaj Pulsar (so less than ur collection ryt)  & last but not the 
leats  8-bit gaming console...


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Nov 6, 2008)

i brick my p3400i while trying to upgrade rom 
nowi sent it to service center 
when it come back i upload pics and video of my phone

i also got full version of TouchPal / SpbMobileShell


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 6, 2008)

ankitsagwekar said:


> i brick my p3400i while trying to upgrade rom
> nowi sent it to service center
> when it come back i upload pics and video of my phone
> 
> i also got full version of TouchPal / SpbMobileShell


Will the service center recover it for free? And yes, please upload the Pics and Videos.  I dont have a camera currently. Upload it in this thread itself, will ya? 

TouchPal is FREE but *buggy*. Tried it on mine.  Wrong key presses. Hangups. 
Spb Full screen Keyboard Trial is tatally buggy.
Spb Mobile Shell; I still have 12 days of trial left.  After that, I'll use PointUI Home, that looks much cooler, its FREE. 



KaranTh85 said:


> @ironmanforever: Congrats for a new fone...
> 
> Review was neat & tidy.....
> 
> ...


What? New phone? Which phone? Oh that one?.. Its already old. 
Thanks for the comment.

BTW how can you live on 128 MB RAM?  Especially with XP installed?(If I am right).


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 7, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> What? New phone? Which phone? Oh that one?.. Its already old.
> Thanks for the comment.


 
@least it was new dat day....



IronManForever said:


> BTW how can you live on 128 MB RAM?  Especially with XP installed?(If I am right).


 
Dats how im living with it..it takes 3.5mins 2 boot...
2 mins 2 get the page refresh (initially only)
& another 2 mins 2 shutdown...


----------



## skippednote (Nov 7, 2008)

^
so fast


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Nov 22, 2008)

here is p3400i pics
*cid-a306f983f87b83f4.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Public/P3400i/DSC03682.JPG*cid-a306f983f87b83f4.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Public/P3400i/DSC03692.JPG
*shared.live.com/7JHF3d%21zO6IB0SwJsRoWXg/images/transparent.gif*ankit360.blog.co.in/2008/11/22/my-htc-p3400i/
*cid-a306f983f87b83f4.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Public/P3400i/DSC03692.JPG


----------



## hahahari (Nov 22, 2008)

> The Adobe PDF reader makes an appearance here as well. But for all practical purposes, it aint that usable becaus of the slow processor.



Thats the main reason I opted out of HTC phones


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 5, 2008)

ankitsagwekar said:
			
		

> here is p3400i pics


you havent clicked any pics yourself?  



			
				hahahari said:
			
		

> Thats the main reason I opted out of HTC phones


HTC phones? what do you mean by it?  This is the cheapest HTC out there.. Its obviously gonna have shortcomings. HTC has some snappy devices up their sleeves. And XDA Devs have changed the scenario for the better..

But its very much manageable for light PDFs with text and small pictures(one gets used to the speed); expecially after I *overlocked* the processor. 
Of course; even the fastest mobile will _conk_ up if you try to open Digit Magazine PDFs! 

Must have apps

1.HomeScreen PlusPlus(HomeScreen ++) => Today screen plugin. Faster than the default HTC Home screen plugin. Has much more functions. Like easy access to Phone, Bluetooth, etc functions. Mos important function : _Overclocking and Dynamic CPU Scaling._ _Caution: Do not overclock unless you are aware of what you are doing._

2. SPB Mobile Shell => Awesome functionality added. 

3. PointUI Home => Looks Damn cool. A good Show-off.


----------



## x3060 (Dec 6, 2008)

true about pointUI, just a show off....


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Dec 8, 2008)

My HTC p3400i

At last …..after a gap of nearly 1 years i have bought  a new PDA . I was having a hard time with my previous Phone( Virgin C5330)

So i ditched that phone & got my hands over New HTC P3400i. Its a pretty much the thing which i was looking for nice & big 2.8″ touch screen with a equally well formed Windows Mobile 6.0 (this is my 1st Windows O.S mobile device) & i am in love with this interface(earlier i was into symbian dream but now i am going the  WM way ).When the word Pocket Pc came into my mind i thought i would have to compromise over a lot of things like audio quality ,but i was quite amazed to see the amazing sound effects of the defauly audio manager of My mobile. The only downer for this Gem is the camera(which is not so important in my case.) & No Wifi connectivity.

This PDA Phone is addressed for newbie user. With the presents of product in this new segment, HTC has entered almost all segment of mobile peripheral user with its various PDA Phone series.

If compared to its predecessor HTC Touch in series, like P3400 alias HTC Gene, and also TyTN II, forms design of P3400i doesn’t has essential change. The external display is still having many similarities with the old brothers.

Differs from model P3400, what relies on Windows Mobile 5, this newest model powered by Windows Mobile 6 Professional. Its processor is TI OMAP 200 MHz.

Application planted at this PDA Phone makes it can access Internet, e-mail, becomes entertainment gadget, and Office file viewer. All of it is because DirectPush Mail, Internet Explorer Mobile, Windows Media Player 10 Mobile, Windows Live Messenger, and Office Mobile.

Its 64 MB RAM capacity is too little. If it plated by larger ones memory, 128 MB for example, to accessing Windows Mobile 6 will felt more pleasant.

So all in all its the best bang for buck @ 9.5K(approx 220$) .Its undoubtedly one of the cheapest windows mobile phones one could ever get

pics here

good news to all p3400i user u can now upgrade to wm6.1 with manila2d 
see this post


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 10, 2008)

> good news to all p3400i user u can now upgrade to wm6.1 with manila2d


Oh thank you!! 

This is something that I wanted since long.  Earlier I was hesistant to try any flashing, even if ROMs were ready. But now its okay since *I have already lost the warranty*.

*How?*
We were taken to a semi-urban-remote place for data collection/survey work. The accomodations were ok-ok kind. (Im studying MBBS) What happened is, I took my phone to the toilet (there was this power-cut and my sh1t-bag heavy)  .. 

And... (ghoulish music in background.. ) The phone fell into the bucket-full-of-water that I had with me. The phone was on, and went deep to the bottom of the bucket! My heart jumped to my mouth for a split second!  I took the phone out. I was so numb with fear that I forgot to take the battery out, instead checked my mobile-balance!!   Then I realised and removed the battery. 

I removed as much parts as could w/o tearing any seals off so that warranty doesnt get voided. But alas, they had stuck up a stupid sticker which went pink from white on coming in contact with moisture.  

I dried the phone for a few hours. Got too desperate, and checked it out with battery inserted. The phone turned on, but the screen was rotated, and random clicks were happening in the touchscreen. The charging sign was on; without me connecting the charger cable... I felt sick, removed the battery, and warned myself not to touch the phone until it gets dried off completely.

2 days passed; I again lost patience. Inserted the battery. Everything was fine. Didnt connect the charger yet, fearing some short-circuit. 23% charge was there. Used it for 2 hours till only 4% remained. Thought that was enough to clear up any moisture left. Turned it off, connected the charger. Already 4 AM. Dozed off. Zzzzzzzz.... 
Got up at 5.30 AM (amazingly). Phone was no longer charging. Turned it on, saw that it was 100% charged. WTF?


The phone is okay as of now. It feels a bit slower after the incident. And battery backup is down by almost 20-30% from what it was earlier. Have to charge every other day even on light usage. I dont get much calls. I risked Overclocking and have the puny 201 MHz OMAP running at 273.. 

Now, I am thinking of getting a rugged phone that can take day to day calling, sms tasks much easily and doesnt lose out on advanced functions as well. Something like Nokia 5320XM.

..
...

Will check if any there are any issues with the WM 6.1 ROM and will flash if its impressive...


----------

